# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Titans (Gold Touch Nutrition)

## dinoscar

Για σας

Εγώ παράγγειλα από ένα site εδώ στην Ελλάδα 
Μια ελληνική εταίρα την ξέρατε????

GOLD TOUCH NUTRITION

ειναι ελληνική ????????????






Την δοκιμάζω εδώ και 10 μέρες....διαλυτότητα super
Γεύση καλή....είναι πιο ελαφριά και πιο ξανθιά ......κακάο
Τα περιττώματα μου είναι θα έλεγα τα ίδια η και καλύτερα από αλλες πρωτεΐνες

Γενικά ειναι όπως μια πρωτεΐνη ....δεν βρικα διαφορα
Είναι 87% ,από γρήγορες προτεινες (isolate, hydrolyzed, concetrate)
Έχει και αλλά προϊόντα...δεν τα έχω πάρει.....

Άλλος την έχει δοκιμάσει ??? ...ίσος τα άλλα προϊόντα???

Εγώ την προτιμάω διότι έχει την πιο τίμια τιμή EVER

----------


## Titanium

Παιδια η πρωτεινη ειναι μονο για τιτανιους σαν εμενα...μη την παρετε θα σας πεση βαρια..... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Βαλε κανενα πινακακι με διατροφικη αξια να δουμε..... :08. Toast:

----------


## dinoscar

exei τo online site

αλλα απαγορευται να πο πιο ειναι....

google it....
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Titanium

> exei τo online site
> 
> αλλα απαγορευται να πο πιο ειναι....
> 
> google it....


Ε κανε μια αντιχραφη και ποσταρε το....Για να ειναι ολοκληρομενω και το τοπικ....

----------


## dinoscar

αυτο....
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

Πολυ καλη την βλεπω και σε υπερβολικα καλη τημη...... :01. Unsure:

----------


## dionisos

76,6 % είναι βασικά! Τιμή που λέει;

----------


## Ramrod

Απο που συμπέρανες ότι είναι ελληνική?

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω αυτο που είδα στο site είναι ότι υπαρχει καποιος διανομεας στην Ελλαδα,όπως και στο Dubai κτλ...Δεν λεει καπου συγκεκριμενα ότι εινια ελληνικη...

----------


## Eddie

Στο facebook την γνωρισες??? :01. Razz:

----------


## dinoscar

Ναι

Και μόλις μου είχε τελειώσει η δικιά μου...
Έτσι την αγόρασα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη....
39 ευρώ είναι οπως και στα αγγλικά τα site

Πλήρωσα ******** ευρώ με αντικαταβολή

Its good deal
 :02. Shock:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

> Τα περιττώματα μου είναι θα έλεγα τα ίδια η και καλύτερα από αλλες πρωτεΐνες


φιλε αυτο πως το εννοεις?? :01. Unsure: 
απο γευση δλδ??

----------


## dinoscar

Όταν καταναλώνεις πολλή πρωτεΐνη ....
Είναι κάπως  ( να μην το πω αλλιώς και γίνω αηδία............)

Με αυτήν την μάρκα.....είναι νομίζω  κανονικά...

Αυτό  δεν θα μπω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες

Χαχαχαχαχαχα

Και τελικά μάλλον ελληνική εταίρα είναι....

Γίνονται οι φόρμουλες στην Ελλάδα ......
Το γράφει και στα supplements facts

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ??????????????

----------


## Titanium

> φιλε αυτο πως το εννοεις??
> απο γευση δλδ??


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Ramrod

> Όταν καταναλώνεις πολλή πρωτεΐνη ....
> Είναι κάπως  ( να μην το πω αλλιώς και γίνω αηδία............)
> 
> Με αυτήν την μάρκα.....είναι νομίζω  κανονικά...
> 
> Αυτό  δεν θα μπω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες


Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω παρατηρήσει διαφορά, κανονικά μου φαίνονται είτε με πρωτεϊνη είτε χωρίς. Λες να είναι μουφες οι πρωτεϊνες που παίρνω?  :01. Unsure: 




> Και τελικά μάλλον ελληνική εταίρα είναι....
> 
> Γίνονται οι φόρμουλες στην Ελλάδα ......
> Το γράφει και στα supplements facts
> 
> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ??????????????


Οχι...???

Ακόμα και αν είναι ελληνική, γιατί σου κάνει τόση εντυπωση?

Α επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, στο πρώτο σου ποστ λες "πιο ξανθιά", τι εννοείς?

Τι γευση πήρες καιπως είναι περιπου? Συγκριτικά με ποιά είναι καλύτερη?

----------


## just chris

54 εχει τωρα η concentrate  κ 59 νομιζω η isolate(που δεν ειναι κ τελειως isolate).πολλα ειναι!!!

----------


## Anithos

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω  ,ποια λες αυτο που λες (54 εχει τωρα η concentrate ) ,μα καμια δεν ειναι   concentrate μονο,ειναι  απο isolate, concentrate και hydrolyzed πρωτεΐνες,και η καινουργια 
*51**%*(Isolate WPI94 + Hydrolized WPH) 
*+* 
*49**%**(concetrate ultra filtrated WPC80*

----------


## just chris

54 euro εννοω,οχι ποσοστα ειδων πρωτεινης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σημερα εφτασε η ωρα της  :03. Thumb up:  αμεσως μετα την βραδυνη προπονηση.
Ο Τολης ηθελε στο σεικερ κ μιση ποσοτητα γαλακτος για καλυτερη γευση.      Ασε του λεω μια κ ειναι η πρωτη της δοκιμη ας την διαλυσουμε μονο σε νερο (ετσι πρεπει κιολας στην συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη) για να εχουμε πιο αντικειμενικη αποψη.
Φυσικα δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη σε θεμα αποκαταστασης η ενδυναμωσης με την πρωτη φορα ,και ας λενε μερικοι οτι ολες οι πρωτεινες ειναι ιδιες κ απαραλακτες.      Σιγουρα δεν ειναι κατι μαγικο ,μια τροφη σε σκονη ειναι ,αναλογα την ποιοτητα τους ομως κ των εξτρα θρεπτικων στοιχειων που εχουν ,με καποιες θα εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα χωρις παρενεργειες.
Τουλαχιστον παλια καποια συμπληρωματα (για να το γενικευσω )ενιωθα οτι με επιαναν καλυτερα.
Λοιπον οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις στα γνωστα ,διαλυτοτητα αριστη κ η γευση της ελβετικης σοκολατας πολυ νοστιμη , η υφη της αρκετα πλουσια χωρις αισθηση νερουλιασματος.    Το μονο που με χαλασε λιγο ειναι οτι στο τελος εμεινε στο στομα μια γλυκαδα ,μια γλυκαδα τεχνικου γλυκαντικου θα ελεγα ,παρολου που αναφερει οτι δεν περιεχει ασπαρταμη.

----------

